# Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX up in the air



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...cB?slug=aw-nbadraft062707&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> NEW YORK – Minnesota Timberwolves forward Kevin Garnett is close to going to the Phoenix Suns in a monumental three-way trade that would send Phoenix forward Amare Stoudemire to the Atlanta Hawks, league sources said Wednesday.
> 
> Atlanta would move the Nos. 3 and 11 picks in Thursday's draft, as well as Zaza Pachulia and Anthony Johnson, to Minnesota.
> 
> ...


I'd hate to be around Kobe right about now.. Suns are gonna be loaded next year.. wow.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

hell Yeah


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Anyone know how the money works on this? I tried it on the ESPN trade machine, and wasn't getting close (even after I threw in Kurt Thomas). Looks like it would have to involve more players than the guys mentioned, specifically someone else on the Suns side.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Heard about this deal....It would be nice if they can get it done. Let's go ATL!!!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

this makes no sense..

why doesn't minn just take amare

and why would phoenix trade amare to atlanta when they have atlantas unprotected pick next year, this makes atlanta a borderline playoff team if not better.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

They're debating on keeping next years pick, or trading it in this deal.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



O2K said:


> this makes no sense..
> 
> why doesn't minn just take amare
> 
> and why would phoenix trade amare to atlanta when they have atlantas unprotected pick next year, this makes atlanta a borderline playoff team if not better.



they're talking about giving the Hawks the pick back, anyways the Hawks we're gonna be a good team with/or without Horford.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Who's gonna run the point?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Real said:


> Who's gonna run the point?



We still have player we can trade. Josh Childress, Shelden Williams, or whatever else we get from Pheonix. We still have alot of assets to trade. We do have Speedy and T.Lue, some team may want a Vet PG, or they can be our PG.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

it would make sense to send the pick back but i still dont understand why minn. just gets amare.

I think amare and atlantas pick next year and phoenix's pick this year for Kg would be good (ofcourse add few players for salary)


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Real said:


> Who's gonna run the point?


Yeah, that's the problem here for Atlanta. They still have an overflow of wings to trade, though. Maybe Johnson will make the swing back there. It'll need to be addressed if Amare is to be of any use there.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

i dont think amare is going anywhere. i never thought phx would be willing to trade him anyway.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

PHX is holding the deal up, minor money issues, they need to ****ing hurry up!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

oh **** please make this **** happen


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Amare wants out, and admitted it to Joe Johnson. Come on! I can'y wait for Thursday.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



MDIZZ said:


> oh **** please make this **** happen



Why would you want it? Pheo. is doing it, so they can compete with the Spurs.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Wow. Hawks make out like bandits here. Instant contenders in the East if this goes down, not to mention one hell of a fun team to watch.

Gotta say, i never thought Phoenix would actually deal Amare. If KG can lead them to a title or 2 then i guess it will be worth it (much like Shaq with the Heat), i just can't help but think they might regret it once Nash and KG are gone.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Finally some movement, it was about freakin time.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Why would you want it? Pheo. is doing it, so they can compete with the Spurs.


so the spurs can make KG lose again im not worrying about the suns. they still wont be able to compete no matter what the suns are our *****es.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

its true if Suns essentially traded away Amare for KG, their team would be worse off. Amare gives PHX a dominant paint scorer they desperately need to complement their high octane shooting offense. 

KG would not offer them that but instead boost their defense...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



O2K said:


> this makes no sense..
> 
> why doesn't minn just take amare
> 
> and why would phoenix trade amare to atlanta when they have atlantas unprotected pick next year, this makes atlanta a borderline playoff team if not better.


I think the third team might have as much to do with Phoenix wanting to get Amare out of the west in a trade. They're looking at a four year timeline, and probably don't want Stoudemire around during it.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



O2K said:


> this makes no sense..
> 
> why doesn't minn just take amare
> 
> and why would phoenix trade amare to atlanta when they have atlantas unprotected pick next year, this makes atlanta a borderline playoff team if not better.


Two very important reason's:

1) Phoenix does not want Amare in the Western Conference. They much prefer to ship him East. So much so, they probably wouldn't do the trade.

2) Amare does not want to go to Minny. Minny doesn't want to trade for a MAX salary SuperStar who won't be happy, and they have no way to make him happy with a good team anytime soon. Amare supposedly talked to JJ and said he would welcome a trade there. Atlanta has a better young core than Minny, should be easier to win games, and easier to make the playoffs in the East. Just Amare, JJ and a 3rd scorer with a couple of defenders is probably enough to make the playoffs in the East. Even if they struggle to win games, at least Amare is warm and in Hotlanta.

So, if Phoenix really wants KG bad enough, Amare to Atlanta, all those picks to Minny works better for all teams involved.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Boosting the Suns defense doesn't mean much considering D'Antoni doesn't care about defense. It starts with the coaching staff.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I never thought I'd see Amare get traded, but hey **** happens.

If this trade goes through, I'm loving the Suns with KG. KG should fit in better with Nash/Marion, but they take a hit in their future. I hope it'll be worth it for the Suns. I'm real interested to see Amare going to the Hawks though. Talk about instant contenders in the East! Wow.

Let's see some more movement...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

man this is gonna be a crazy off season. First this, then oden/Durant in the draft, and Kobe wants out, jermaine o'neal wants out, Paul peirce might get traded. Could this be the biggest off-season of all-time?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

to bad it most likely wont happen because how often have we heard a trade *nearly* been done?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

dumb trade for all parties except Atlanta


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

kg might play better defense but he's not gonna be the breast amare was in the paint.

dont forget that the one guy the spurs can't contain in the playoffs is amare, and now they are trying to trade him.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

ATL's lineup: ??/JJ/Marvin/JSmoove/Amare?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

its not gonna happen i bet


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

PHX does this cuz with a frontline of :Bell/Marion/KG they are much better defensively and KG can score just as much as Amare in this offense. 

I think it's a fine deal for PHX. Sure they are giving up Amare, but their title window is only open as long as Nash is there, and they need to get him those pieces. And getting KG and keeping Marion is a good step.

3/11 isn't enough for KG in my opinion. Horford/Hawes/?? draft? Eh.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

too much time has passed since this first leaked. My guess, its not going to happen as talks are just now beginning to break down.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Well we have to wait till draft night of course. The picks don't have a salary right now.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

*hahahahahaha*. So the Amare deal happens after all, and we don't even get Amare? Way to go McHale, you've topped your own stupidity. Only McHale can find a way to make an almost-untradeable young player get traded, yet not get said young player. It takes a lot of skill to be this stupid.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

We get the #3 & #11. Amare wont play in Minne. Duh.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I know: the #3 and #11 is a bad trade for us. We don't get a single proven young player, and we get picks that *Kevin McHale* is going to make. Since McHale's best draft pick this decade is Craig Smith, that's a horrible deal for us. We don't get a single proven player. And we're probably going to end up drafting Busty McBust Spencer Hawes.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Hawks should be competitive next year though (if this indeed does happen).


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Well it's pretty much given we draft Al Horford. McHale loves Brewer, and Tornton. Neither of those is a bad idea. Hawes is all potential, but he would make a nice player next to Horford. I'd like to see it be Horford, Thornton, and Hawes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

On ktar 620 in PHX (listened to it online), Gambo shot this deal down. Said it's not happening and it was just a silly rumor. So, I don't know what is going on.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I've never trusted the radio, but that's no good to hear. I'm a sad panda now 

All of us can cross our fingers until Thursday night, no?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I knew it. everyone give me all ur ucash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



XMATTHEWX said:


> I've never trusted the radio, but that's no good to hear. I'm a sad panda now
> 
> All of us can cross our fingers until Thursday night, no?


Does it make you feel any better that he has been wrong before? lol


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Yeah! Everyone loves the trade, get it over with!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Mateo said:


> *hahahahahaha*. So the Amare deal happens after all, and we don't even get Amare? Way to go McHale, you've topped your own stupidity. Only McHale can find a way to make an almost-untradeable young player get traded, yet not get said young player. It takes a lot of skill to be this stupid.


Don't forget about lucky. I mean, yeah it's bad luck, but McHale's skills are kinda like tossing your keys in the air in an elevator, but the doors open, you miss the catch and the keys fall down the crack. Not only do the keys fall all the way down into the sub-basement, but this is a classic car and you only have one set of keys. THAT'S McHale for the T'wolves.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



IceMan23and3 said:


> Don't forget about lucky. I mean, yeah it's bad luck, but McHale's skills are kinda like tossing your keys in the air in an elevator, but the doors open, you miss the catch and the keys fall down the crack. Not only do the keys fall all the way down into the sub-basement, but this is a classic car and you only have one set of keys. THAT'S McHale for the T'wolves.


...in other words, Kevin McHale is retarded.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

That analogy makes my head hurt.


----------



## new dynasty (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

son a of a ***** this **** needs to go down already im tired of waiting!!!!!
im not a patient man got damn it!

david stern and his greedy *** is probably makin all teams hold on fukin trading so that everybody will watch the fukin draft tomorrow!! i wouldnt doubt it....get a big rating and a fat check with it!! son of a *****! needs to retire already! lol


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



new dynasty said:


> son a of a ***** this **** needs to go down already im tired of waiting!!!!!
> im not a patient man got damn it!
> 
> david stern and his greedy *** is probably makin all teams hold on fukin trading so that everybody will watch the fukin draft tomorrow!! i wouldnt doubt it....get a big rating and a fat check with it!! son of a *****! needs to retire already! lol


you're not kidding. i no masked cursing -YM hate stern


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I'm not a religious man, but I have been praying that the Suns don't make this trade or any trade this summer.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

i'm still waiting for my uCash/points.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

if i were the wovles, i would take loul deng + no.9 over no.3 and no.11, get chicago involved somehow.... chicago would gladly take amare for deng+no.9.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



new dynasty said:


> son a of a ***** this **** needs to go down already im tired of waiting!!!!!
> im not a patient man got damn it!
> 
> david stern and his greedy *** is probably makin all teams hold on fukin trading so that everybody will watch the fukin draft tomorrow!! i wouldnt doubt it....get a big rating and a fat check with it!! son of a *****! needs to retire already! lol


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

This trade would make the Suns better next year, but it would screw them up longterm. KG is less of a center than Amare is, and neither of them really are. Their both PFs. I guess KG will play C?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Flash is the Future said:


> This trade would make the Suns better next year, but it would screw them up longterm. KG is less of a center than Amare is, and neither of them really are. Their both PFs. I guess KG will play C?


thats the one thing pheonix would need to address, some sort of center to have on the team, not necissarily start but a guy who actually plays in the post just to take some of the bigger centers away from KG, KT would be ideal but hes needed for contract reasons obviously


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Not holding my breath. I expect some snag in 3,2....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Are people forgetting Kurt Thomas? 

Plus you're underrating KG's defensive ability. The only place a true center matters for the suns is on defense, and KG's a way better defender than Amare anyway. I'd rather have KG struggling to guard centers, if he will, than Amare letting them waltz past. Not that big of an issue.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Dissonance19 said:


> On ktar 620 in PHX (listened to it online), Gambo shot this deal down. Said it's not happening and it was just a silly rumor. So, I don't know what is going on.


some radio station in Ny has said it's pretty much done, I don't know whats going on.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

PHX does this trade in order to save money and to keep Marion and the Atlanta pick next year but don't they realize that by sending Amare to Atlanta that pick will loose it's value maybe even out of the lottey.
I don't like this trade at all. PHX is giving up way too much.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Samael said:


> PHX does this trade in order to save money and to keep Marion and the Atlanta pick next year but don't they realize that by sending Amare to Atlanta that pick will loose it's value maybe even out of the lottey.
> I don't like this trade at all. PHX is giving up way too much.


They could trade the Atlanta pick right before making this trade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Samael said:


> PHX does this trade in order to save money and to keep Marion and the Atlanta pick next year but don't they realize that by sending Amare to Atlanta that pick will loose it's value maybe even out of the lottey.
> I don't like this trade at all. PHX is giving up way too much.



We'd probably deal the ATL somewhere else or give it back.

Save money? KG's deal is huge. We'd probably make another move to like the Bobcats involving Banks or Thomas to save money. Which we might do regardless

This deal is probably not happening anyway so.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Dissonance19 said:


> Save money? KG's deal is huge. We'd probably make another move to like the Bobcats involving Banks or Thomas to save money. Which we might do regardless


They'll have to pay Amare, if they already haven't, I don't remember, plus Marion's potential extension. Those combined deals are bigger than KG's, so they do save a little bit.

But all in all...I'm thinking more by the minute that this is a lateral move by a team in love with a name. I don't see the point for Phoenix.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

update, 

I don't know if this is true, but somebody said, that Ric Bucher is reporting that the deal is not as far off, as everybody believes, and that the Hawks may replace the 11th with Shelden. Don't know if this is true, has anybody else heard this?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> update,
> 
> I don't know if this is true, but somebody said, that Ric Bucher is reporting that the deal is not as far off, as everybody believes, and that the Hawks may replace the 11th with Shelden. Don't know if this is true, has anybody else heard this?


Eww. I'd rather have my choice of a player at 11 then Shelden. I'm not even sure he'd be taken at 11 this year.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

ACK! Shelden is not someone I would like.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> They'll have to pay Amare, if they already haven't, I don't remember, plus Marion's potential extension. Those combined deals are bigger than KG's.
> 
> But all in all...I'm thinking more by the minute that this is a lateral move by a team in love with a name. I don't see the point for Phoenix.



Amare's deal kicks in next yr at 12M. KG's deal is at 20+. KG would also sign an extension if it went through. He and Marion's deal's together are more combined. That's not saving money.

Marion has 2 yrs left on his deal. I really doubt he opts out.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Craig Smith > Sheldon lol.

wolves take the 11 thanks


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> They'll have to pay Amare, if they already haven't, I don't remember, plus Marion's potential extension. Those combined deals are bigger than KG's, so they do save a little bit.
> 
> But all in all...I'm thinking more by the minute that this is a lateral move by a team in love with a name. I don't see the point for Phoenix.


garnett is better than amare right now. and with garnett there over amare, i think that will make the suns a little less reliant on nash offensively. it's not a huge upgrade for the suns, but it makes the team better.

if this deal goes through, i see the suns doing everything they can to win the title for the next 3 years and then rebuilding from there with barbosa.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Dissonance19 said:


> Amare's deal kicks in next yr at 12M. KG's deal is at 20+. KG would also sign an extension if it went through. He and Marion's deal's together are more combined. That's not saving money.
> 
> Marion has 2 yrs left on his deal. I really doubt he opts out.


Ok, well...it's a lateral move.

I hope Kerr doesn't follow down this path, I like him too much to rant about his ineptitude as a GM.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

how the hell can Atlanta acquire amare stoudemire and only give up 2 average draft picks. 

Maybe theres something we dont know and Kevin Durant will fall to #3? NOT!

Im betting that Josh Smith will be involved in this deal, and to the poster above, WTF Shelden Williams? WTF, is that happened Mchale would be the biggest idiot in the world.

There HAS to be some more peices to this trade, it doesnt make sense, someone has to be willing to offer more then 2 first rounders....

Also, I just thought of one more thing, where does this leave Boris Diaw? Having KG eliminates the need for Diaw imo, and maybe he is part of the deal too?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I dunno man. Amare is tradable because they love KG. Amare wont go to Minne, so they get him to ATL.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



rocketeer said:


> garnett is better than amare right now. and with garnett there over amare, i think that will make the suns a little less reliant on nash offensively. it's not a huge upgrade for the suns, but it makes the team better.


Well of course getting a better player makes you better...but in terms of it being lateral...does this make them favorites over the Spurs (or Mavs)? You can't say that without a doubt, so they move nowhere. They're still under the Spurs after this.

And Barbosa is not a build around player by any stretch, especially not in the west. He's a player you'd keep, but you don't build around him. I'd trade KG's expiring in his last year to find a build around piece.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

ANybody have insider, i used to have, but don't anymore. They might have updates.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



jayisthebest88 said:


> how the hell can Atlanta acquire amare stoudemire and only give up 2 average draft picks.


By not actually involving Phoenix in any of the negotiations...

Minnesota has absolutely no leverage here. Phoenix doesn't HAVE to make a deal, they're gonna be good next season regardless.

If the Wolves don't drastically improve, Garnett is opting out and they get nothing in return. Hardly a position of power.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> Ok, well...it's a lateral move.
> 
> I hope Kerr doesn't follow down this path, I like him too much to rant about his ineptitude as a GM.



Suns would prefer to move Marion because he adds more $$ to it. But he refuses to go. They've only said they're interested in KG. Doesn't mean they do anything.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Dissonance19 said:


> Suns would prefer to move Marion because he adds more $$ to it. But he refuses to go. They've only said they're interested in KG. Doesn't mean they do anything.



yea, but they must've told Minny, that Amare and Marion were tradable, if not then Why, would Minny purpose it to Boston and Atlanta?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Dissonance19 said:


> Suns would prefer to move Marion because he adds more $$ to it. But he refuses to go. They've only said they're interested in KG. Doesn't mean they do anything.


I think you're in denial..I think they're at least past the casual talking stage.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Amare is younger than KG,but Steve Nash is two years older.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

AMare may eb young, but with KG they have a better chance to win it now. Once Nash & Marion dry-up they're stuck on a long road to noweher. It's a damn good move.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I have a feeling PHX will get the #11 pick and send the #3 and Atlanta 08 picks to Minny. Then they would use a combination of the #11, #24 nd #29 to move up the top 10 because why were they doing all those lottery workouts this past week. They would probably go for Noah to further strengthen the frontcourt.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Samael said:


> I have a feeling PHX will get the #11 pick and send the #3 and Atlanta 08 picks to Minny. Then they would use a combination of the #11, #24 nd #29 to move up the top 10 because why were they doing all those lottery workouts this past week. They would probably go for Noah further strengthen the frontcourt.


That's still possible, but with Amare in the south that pick wont be that amazing anymore. Hmmm...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Avalanche said:


> Craig Smith > Sheldon lol.
> 
> wolves take the 11 thanks


That was my first thought... another dumb move to take minutes away from Craig Smith (Howard deal was the same way).

McHale takes a very good potential trade, Amare and filler for KG, then slower makes it worse and worse until it's essential KG for 1 unproven roll-of-the-dice rookie.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> I think you're in denial..I think they're at least past the casual talking stage.



Not in denial about anything. I want it to happen anyway. I've been all over this whole KG thing with updates last 10 days, go look at my posts. Of course they talked about scenarios. I'm going by what Bucher said, they haven't been as involved with _ this _deal as people think. Yet anyway. ATL-Minn have been the driving force of it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Well everyone has till tomorrow night. Keep them fingers crossed!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> Well of course getting a better player makes you better...but in terms of it being lateral...does this make them favorites over the Spurs (or Mavs)? You can't say that without a doubt, so they move nowhere. They're still under the Spurs after this.


they aren't that far behind the spurs to begin with. how it is currently, they are good enough to beat the spurs, they just need a couple of things to fall their way. does this make them favorites? no. but it gives them a better chance to win.



> And Barbosa is not a build around player by any stretch, especially not in the west. He's a player you'd keep, but you don't build around him. I'd trade KG's expiring in his last year to find a build around piece.


that's why i said build with and not around. at some point with marion and garnett's big deals they'll have huge expirings to work with to find more pieces.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I hope this trade goes through. KG will make PHX alot better. He can score as well as Amare and is on a WAY higher level on defense, rebounding, and having team chemistry. Amare is young, but our title window is with Nash and Nash is getting old. Sure, we'd have a few bad rebuilding years after we lost Nash, KG, and Marion but for a title or 2 it would be worth it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



rocketeer said:


> they aren't that far behind the spurs to begin with. how it is currently, they are good enough to beat the spurs, they just need a couple of things to fall their way. does this make them favorites? no. but it gives them a better chance to win.


Slightly, not enough for me to trade a 24 year old Amare. That's not something you do for slight improvement.



> I'm going by what Bucher said, they haven't been as involved people with this deal as people think. Yet anyway. ATL-Minn have been the driving force of it.


I see, I thought you meant this was all a smokescreen or something by the Wolves.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Please let this go down. It is like killing two birds with one stone. Two of the most overrated players on the same team together favored to win it all. I think this trade alone could finally top the old Kobe vs. T Mac debates.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Oh and this trade is not going to help the Suns beat the Spurs at all but I will hold off on the why until this becomes official.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

More hate on KG and Nash by MKIA 


And Er, no. Spurs would be still be the favorites no matter what happens.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

why is everyone acting like the suns dont have a chance to win the title unless if they get kg? the series was pretty damn even until the suspensions in game 4.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



SlamJam said:


> why is everyone acting like the suns dont have a chance to win the title unless if they get kg? the series was pretty damn even until the suspensions in game 4.


You don't go into a new season with "even" chances, you try to be the best.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



SlamJam said:


> why is everyone acting like the suns dont have a chance to win the title unless if they get kg? the series was pretty damn even until the suspensions in game 4.


it hasnt just been one year, the suns (regardless of the reason/excuse) have come up short on multiple occasions... the upgrade from Amare to Garnett could be enough to push them over the top while nash's still playing at this level


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

wow, heres what somebody posted on another forum. It makes sense.


> It's not Phoenix who's holding it up and as much as Suns fans are in denial about it take it from a reliable approach. Ric Bucher and Marc Stein. Those guys are very credible sources.
> 
> Yahoo! is getting on this well...because of guess who?
> 
> ...


and yes the Hawks are meeting with Yi's people.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

What happens with Amareca now??

Bash Amare or become a Hawks fan??:uhoh: 

:laugh:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Yi is a completely unknown commodity. Nobody can say for sure that he will pan out as a star. Why take a chance on him when you can just as easily turn the #3 and #11 picks into Amare ****ing Stoudemire!


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



mjm1 said:


> Yi is a completely unknown commodity. Nobody can say for sure that he will pan out as a star. Why take a chance on him when you can just as easily turn the #3 and #11 picks into Amare ****ing Stoudemire!


Marketing... if the Hawks pass up on Amare so it can sell a few extra t-shirts they official join the "don't want to win" club with LA Clippers and the Hornets.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Steve Belkin **** us again, espn radio reports he reject the trade! 

This dude better not come 500 miles near Hawks fans, or he's gonna get what coming to him!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

No way man. I don't believe it.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*




XMATTHEWX said:


> No way man. I don't believe it.



believe it, if their one person who can ruin this, it belkin, the guy is so ****ing stubborn!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I don't know why Hawks fans are surprised Atlanta's flubbing the deal...they have horrible management.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

wow, The Hawks are pulling out of this?? Because of Yi??? Come on!!


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Add Toronto to the Mix, this is just something I am making up....

To Minnesota: #11, Jose Calderon, Atlanta first rounder(from phoenix)
To Atlanta: Amare
To Phoenix: Kevin Garnett, first rounder (from Toronto)
To Totonto: Josh Smith 

And a whole ****load of fillers

Minnnesota sends- Kevin Garnett
Atlanta sends- #11, Josh Smith
Phoenix Sends- Amare, First Rounder
Toronto Sends- Jose Calderon, Future First Rounder


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Avalanche said:


> the upgrade from Amare to Garnett *could* be enough to push them over the top


Yeah, *could* if they go from Amare to Garnett. But it almost certainly *would* if they could get an upgrade from Marion to Garnett.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Sunsfan81 said:


> Yeah, *could* if they go from Amare to Garnett. But it almost certainly *would* if they could get an upgrade from Marion to Garnett.


wolves would win if they traded hudson for duncan too... but realistically any trade with marion would have a third team taking him on, namely boston... which he refuses to go to.
If it comes down to it, and the suns have no alternative but to give up amare to get garnett they should, win while they can IMO


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Don't sleep on the Bulls. If this draft **** falls through, they're going to be right there.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Yao Mania said:


> wow, The Hawks are pulling out of this?? Because of Yi??? Come on!!


yeah seriously, i know they might sell a few more jerseys but honestly the team will grow in popularity regardless with JJ/Smith/Amare... let alone the fact they would actually be WINNING


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Kerr says no way the trade is happening.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Sunsfan81 said:


> Kerr says no way the trade is happening.


Kerr was the one apparently talking with Yahoo! though aswell, who reported it was likely to happen.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Sunsfan81 said:


> Kerr says no way the trade is happening.


I am seriously afraid right now.... it's like Sarver just hired McHale. I have never been so scared in my life... I'm more scared than I was when I was stuck in a cave and a pack of angry, and half starved wolves were circling outside.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Avalanche said:


> yeah seriously, i know they might sell a few more jerseys but honestly the team will grow in popularity regardless with JJ/Smith/Amare... let alone the fact they would actually be WINNING


I think that Atlanta and Minnesota were all over this deal, but PHX didn't want to go through with it. I wonder if they go back to Boston now to bring KG to Phoenix?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Bucher said Hawks are trying to work through the conflict of the ownership on draft special like 15-20 mins ago. I don't know if it's taped or the latest.

But rotoworld updated at 10:50 saying (and take this with a grain of salt like everything)




> The rumored three-team deal that broke on Wednesday sending Amare Stoudemire to the Hawks, Kevin Garnett to the Suns and the Hawks' No. 3 and 11 picks (and some minor players) to the Timberwolves is not as close to being done as initially reported.
> 
> According to an anonymous NBA source, the deal may still be on the table, but may not be that close to becoming a reality. Garnett's huge contract is probably the major stumbling block, and blockbuster deals like this for multiple All-Stars and high draft picks are easily discussed, but difficult to pull off. Don't be surprised if the aforementioned teams pull off a draft-day deal, but it's far from a sure bet. However, it does sound like the Wolves are going to do everything they can to trade Kevin Garnett.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

This just showed up on espn now.


link




> The Minnesota Timberwolves' attempts to get a great deal for Kevin Garnett hit a major roadblock on Wednesday afternoon, sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> According to multiple sources, the Timberwolves have been talking to multiple teams about finding a third team to help facilitate a Garnett trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

:nonono: Chicago's gonna swoop in after the draft and take him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

this is just getting stupid, have we ever heard more rumors be "sure" a deal was "close" to happening, and then just having them all completely shot down one after another


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Avalanche said:


> this is just getting stupid, have we ever heard more rumors be "sure" a deal was "close" to happening, and then just having them all completely shot down one after another


That's how trades are...one snag tumbles the tower.

I knew once the Hawks were himming and hawing about giving up the 11th pick that this was slowly crumbling.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> That's how trades are...one snag tumbles the tower.
> 
> I knew once the Hawks were himming and hawing about giving up the 11th pick that this was slowly crumbling.


the hawks being the team that said no puzzles me beyond belief... 
minny says no possibly because they want amare directly sure
pheonix may say no because they dont want to lose amare.

but atlanta turns down stoudemire?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Atlanta has a bunch of people at the top, so one conceviably might not have liked Stoudemire...he did just come off that microfracture, and from what I've heard, he might eventually need a part 2 to finish the job. That makes teams weary.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> Atlanta has a bunch of people at the top, so one conceviably might not have liked Stoudemire...he did just come off that microfracture, and from what I've heard, he'll eventually need a part 2 to finish the job. That makes teams weary.


exactly, which is what ive been saying from the start when people said including amare was rediculous.


also you would think if it was actually the hawks who vetoed the trade the wolves would "settle" with amare?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> Atlanta has a bunch of people at the top, so one conceviably might not have liked Stoudemire...he did just come off that microfracture, and from what I've heard, he might eventually need a part 2 to finish the job. That makes teams weary.


I can see why they'd worry about that in the long term, but still did they not watch him play last year? The prospect of Amare/JJ/Smith should not be passed up. Maybe they just don't want to make the playoffs or even have a chance at it. I'd be pissed if I was a Hawks fan...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

Is it a crime to think that Horford might be a better fit there, and not at the expense of expiring contracts, other players and the number 11? Think about it...maybe the Hawks feel the difference between Amare now and Horford eventually isn't worth all that stuff.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> I can see why they'd worry about that in the long term, but still did they not watch him play last year? The prospect of Amare/JJ/Smith should not be passed up. Maybe they just don't want to make the playoffs or even have a chance at it. *I'd be pissed if I was a Hawks fan...*


as would i, really amare is the perfect age and type of player to join that team


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

This should be in the "Free Agents, Trades, and Rumors" section, especially since it's probably just a rumor.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I thought we actually wanted people to post in the thread  

I'll move it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> I can see why they'd worry about that in the long term, but still did they not watch him play last year? The prospect of Amare/JJ/Smith should not be passed up. Maybe they just don't want to make the playoffs or even have a chance at it. I'd be pissed if I was a Hawks fan...


Steve Belkin was also the guy who vetoed the Joe Johnson transaction. He would veto a Kobe for Zaza trade if he could. He wants total control of the franchise and will do anything to make that happen. I think that the other owners feel the pressure and want to make the playoffs at whatever cost, but once again Belkin wants no part of that.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*

I couldn't be a Hawks fan after this. They basically admitted that they aren't trying to win. I mean... Amare Stoudemire for crying out loud.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

BTW - Ric Bucher reported on SportsCenter that the trade isn't completely dead and that PHX wasn't involved in the talks early on.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

So PHX is involved now?


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Avalanche said:


> it hasnt just been one year, the suns (regardless of the reason/excuse) have come up short on multiple occasions... the upgrade from Amare to Garnett could be enough to push them over the top while nash's still playing at this level


uh, what are the "multiple occasions"? it was only 2005 and they didnt even have a healthy joe johnson.

my point is that no one can say that the suns wont be at the top next year with amare anyway. its not worth trading for a guy who might help the team a little more than amare would for the next 2 years. basically this is what could happen - 

a) suns would win with amare or kg
b) suns would win with kg but not amare
c) suns dont win with either player

unless if b happens, then the suns are big losers in this since they could have had amare for much longer.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> Think about it...maybe the Hawks feel the difference between Amare now and Horford eventually isn't worth all that stuff.


Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> Quoted for emphasis.



Bucher said Hawks owners and management are divided on the possible deal, AND Horford and Yi, if they keep the pick. Some of the owners want Yi because of the Atlanta Spirit ownership group having investments in China.


This is in an earlier article posted hrs ago.



> Yahoo! Sports has learned that the trade would also save the Hawks from an emerging showdown between the front office and coaching staff over whom to draft with the third pick. The front office and coaching staff had settled on Florida power forward Al Horford, but a faction of the Atlanta Spirit ownership group, with business interests in China, is pushing them to take Yi Jianlian.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And I don't buy that they would be torn between Amare and Horford at all. That is pretty simple.

Hell for all we know, like the espn article said, Suns may have not even gotten far into the deal to offer Amare yet.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



_Dre_ said:


> Quoted for emphasis.


Horford doesn't touch Amare but if Amare is going to have surgery again then maybe that is cause for concern. It would hate to trade for Amare and then realize you got the Magic Grant Hill or the Suns Penny Hardaway.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's not Amare or Horford. It's Amare or Horford, number 11, probably another young star...and it's not that simple necessarily, we don't know how Horford might develop, maybe the Hawks believe he can be a franchise 4.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



SlamJam said:


> uh, what are the "multiple occasions"? it was only 2005 and they didnt even have a healthy joe johnson.
> 
> my point is that no one can say that the suns wont be at the top next year with amare anyway. its not worth trading for a guy who might help the team a little more than amare would for the next 2 years. basically this is what could happen -
> 
> ...


wait you do realize that (using your own logic) that the suns go from a 1 in 3 possibility to a 2/3 lol.

the suns have gotten close, but havnt quite gotten to the top, that "minor" upgrade from Amare to KG is possibly the last piece to the puzzle of winning a championship while nash is there


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

To me, it just seems like the Hawks' owners don't really care for the actual product on the court. Not trading for Amare, when it gives you the best chance at making the playoffs in a decade... Debating on picking Yi due to business interests in China... C'mon.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

According to Henry Lake from KFAN (Minnesota radio station), "Phoenix is officially out of trading for KG. The Suns are no longer looking to trade Shawn Marion or even thinking about trading Amare Stoudamire."


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> To me, it just seems like the Hawks' owners don't really care for the actual product on the court. Not trading for Amare, when it gives you the best chance at making the playoffs in a decade... Debating on picking Yi due to business interests in China... C'mon.


thats just it, and its not like a team in atlanta with joe johnson and amare competing for all-star spots, and a highlight machine like josh smith arent going to warrent attention, especially if they are winning (which they would do much more of) and even making the post season in god knows how long.
instead they what, add Yi who is another perimeter big guy and will take years to develop.. just to sell some jerseys and get some international exposure..

get recognition by winning


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> According to Henry Lake from KFAN (Minnesota radio station), "Phoenix is officially out of trading for KG. The Suns are no longer looking to trade Shawn Marion or even thinking about trading Amare Stoudamire."


i think th suns keep trying to cover up when a deal falls through, and thats fair enough.. IF the hawks really did turn down the trade, then the suns dont want their players knowing they were offered if they have to stay.. so they go into damage control and deny the whole thing, hell the wolves were just "guaging value" a couple of days ago, media releases cant be taken too seriously


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If the Hawks compared about competing they would've rounded up their young talent for a star a long time ago...I don't know why people are acting like the Hawks have some rich history they're defaming...they've been losing forever, and obviously they're in no hurry to start now. If they wanted Amare...they would have done the deal.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> If the Hawks compared about competing they would've rounded up their young talent for a star a long time ago...I don't know why people are acting like the Hawks have some rich history they're defaming...they've been losing forever, and obviously they're in no hurry to start now. If they wanted Amare...they would have done the deal.


thats the thing though, sure teams over-rate their own talent sometimes so u cant blame them for trying to keep the core of guys they drafted together, but they need a big man despirately, and they have an opportunity to get the all nba 1st team center, who is 24 for 2 draft picks.... whoever turned that down is an idiot, plain and simple.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> If the Hawks compared about competing they would've rounded up their young talent for a star a long time ago...I don't know why people are acting like the Hawks have some rich history they're defaming...they've been losing forever, and obviously they're in no hurry to start now. If they wanted Amare...they would have done the deal.


If there was a deal. 

Their ownership has different partners who are not on the same page. Neither are the basketball people involved.


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

_Dre_ said:


> If the Hawks compared about competing they would've rounded up their young talent for a star a long time ago...I don't know why people are acting like the Hawks have some rich history they're defaming...they've been losing forever, and obviously they're in no hurry to start now. If they wanted Amare...they would have done the deal.


They would if the Suns would've agreed.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Point is, the Hawks are in a power struggle, and that's no time to be trying to make a team altering move like that...naive of other teams to think a team with ownership problems is going to sign off on a major deal like this. They argued over Joe Johnson...so a guy like Amare, with all that intels...that's not the kind of deal for an unstable franchise with bickering "owners", as much as KG fans want it to be.

Like I said, I'm waiting on Chicago to make their move.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Point is, the Hawks are in a power struggle, and that's no time to be trying to make a team altering move like that...naive of other teams to think a team with ownership problems is going to sign off on a major deal like this. They argued over Joe Johnson...so a guy like Amare, with all that intels...that's not the kind of deal for an unstable franchise with bickering "owners", as much as KG fans want it to be.
> 
> Like I said, I'm waiting on Chicago to make their move.


with what? chicago would have to send half their team just to make up salaries, they would have nothing left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They have no expiring deals either. That deal would've made sense mid way through last season cuz of an expiring PJ Brown.. But Paxson is so protective over his young guys.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> They have no expiring deals either. That deal would've made sense mid way through last season cuz of an expiring PJ Brown.. But Paxson is so protective over his young guys.


spot on.

the only chance they would have is turning big ben into an expiring somehow.... aint gonna happen


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man this deal was never even past the rumor stage. No more rumors. Start threads when deals actually happen please.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

John gray was on the radio, not long ago, and he said that Amare isn't getting traded. he talked to Steve Kerr, and he said Phx and Atl only started talking a couple of hours ago, and he said a deal isn't going to happen.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

> Three-team deal with Garnett, Stoudemire cools
> By Chad Ford
> ESPN.com
> (Archive)
> ...


damn this teams ****up!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

HKF said:


> Man this deal was never even past the rumor stage. No more rumors. Start threads when deals actually happen please.


the worst part is all these rumors have been started with "this is about to happen" or "almost finished a deal including.." 
it hits the media, the deal dies and then the teams have to cover up to assure their players they arent on the trading block... forcing another 2-3 articles to pop up about who vetoed the trade and why.

hopefully we get a resolution to this tomorrow... please!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> damn this teams ****up!


Belkin seriously ****ing things up for ATL, that would have been a fantastic trade for you guys

hypothetically of course


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Belkin seriously ****ing things up for ATL, that would have been a fantastic trade for you guys
> 
> hypothetically of course



It wasn't just that *****, Pheonix said no to the deal as well.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> It wasn't just that *****, Pheonix said no to the deal as well.


i said hypothetically.... and really we have no idea who saying yes and no to what trades theres conflicting reports everywhere.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> Point is, the Hawks are in a power struggle, and that's no time to be trying to make a team altering move like that...naive of other teams to think a team with ownership problems is going to sign off on a major deal like this. They argued over Joe Johnson...so a guy like Amare, with all that intels...that's not the kind of deal for an unstable franchise with bickering "owners", as much as KG fans want it to be.
> 
> Like I said, I'm waiting on Chicago to make their move.


If this trade was to happen on July 1st, they wouldn't even need any approval from Belkin.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> If this trade was to happen on July 1st, they wouldn't even need any approval from Belkin.



yeah thats what I was thinking, and thats probably what the source was talking about, in the lastest info thread. He said the players we draft might not be the players we keep, that there a possibilty that a trade will happen after the draft.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, it looks like the trade holdup was .....Amare doesn't want to play for the Hawks!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I haven't read that anwyehere. It's all about Belkin.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Sources: 3-way trade that sends KG to PHX nearly done*



Avalanche said:


> wait you do realize that (using your own logic) that the suns go from a 1 in 3 possibility to a 2/3 lol.


uh where did i talk about each one being an equal possibility?



> the suns have gotten close, but havnt quite gotten to the top, that "minor" upgrade from Amare to KG is *possibly* the last piece to the puzzle of winning a championship while nash is there


yeah key word is possibly. you want to throw away an amare who is 6 years younger and has way less mileage for a guy who is slightly better for maybe the next 2 years? go ahead.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If I was the T-Wolves I would do it.

But the contracts dont add up I believe.

Frankly the T-Wolves look like they are going to be in the cold for alittle while they need to rebuild.
In the WEST there is 12 teams that look like they are going to be very competetive. T-WOlves dont look like they are in a good poosition.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

hroz said:


> If I was the T-Wolves I would do it.
> 
> But the contracts dont add up I believe.
> 
> ...



they did do it, it seems now Atlanta and Minny both agreed,(there was no ownership problems), but Amare didn't want to play for the Hawks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> they did do it, it seems now Atlanta and Minny both agreed,(there was no ownership problems), but Amare didn't want to play for the Hawks.


I doubt that was it. Amare has no choice. He doesn't have opt out clauses like KG and Marion to threaten with.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I doubt that was it. Amare has no choice. He doesn't have opt out clauses like KG and Marion to threaten with.


I doubt that Atlanta would pull the trigger if Amare said he doesn't want to play for the Hawks. But I also doubt that he said that.


----------

